
Military wants to power bases with small nuclear reactors - sandwall
https://futurism.com/physicists-horrified-militarys-portable-nuclear-reactor/
======
lostsock
Surely securing a device such as this wouldn't be the hardest part?

Just dig a really hole in the middle of the base, drop it in there and cover
it with either dirt or cememnt, leaving a small shaft for maintanance/access.
Then dig it out again at the end?

That would protect it from everything other than the entire base being
completely overrun, in which case the enemy has already won right?

~~~
pytyper2
They thought they won, until the self destruct detonates.

------
londons_explore
I think the main concern here is that these devices won't be made very human-
safe since they'll be deployed in warzones where rules don't really apply.

The fact that they leak a bit of nuclear waste and make the land uninhabitable
for 1000 years isn't a concern to the US army, as long as it isn't US soil.

------
oregontechninja
NuScale's passively cooled mini reactors might be a good fit here. I think
toshiba has something as well, but NuScale is home grown. Are there any other
small reactor companies in the us?

~~~
sandwall
Are any of NuScales reactors licensed? It does sound like Small Modular
Reactors would fit the bill.

